# What are you crunching with?



## Norton (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey All!

Simple topic list your crunchers (CPU (cores/threads), CPU speed, %of cores, %CPU time, OS) and approximately ppd (total all systems) and total cores/threads

Here's mine:
1- AMD FX-6200 (6c/6t), 4Ghz, 100%, 85%, Win7 64
2- Phenom II X4 960T (4c/4t), 3.4Ghz, 100%, 95%, WinXP 32
3- Phenom II X3 720BE (3c/3t), 3.0Ghz, 100%, 85%, Vista 64

Total appr. ppd- 5-6,000 (13 cores/13 threads)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 4, 2012)

I plays too. Here's my may tag fleet of scrap rigs pieced together for crunching.

1- Phenom II x6 1055t, 2.8 ghz, 100%, 95%, Win Vista 64 Bit
2- Phenom II x4 940BE, 3.0 ghz, 100%, 95%, Win Vista 64 bit
3- Athlon 64 x2 4200+, 2.2 ghz, 100%, 95%, Win XP 32 bit (April 28th it will be Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit) 
4- Athlon 64 x2 3800+, 2.0 ghz, 100%, 95%, Ubuntu 11.04 64 bit
5- Athlon 2650e, 1.6 ghz, 100%, 100%, Win Vista 32 bit
6- Pent 4 ht, 3.2 ghz, 100%, 90%, Win Xp 32 bit

Total hovering around 5k right now but should pick up to about 6k


----------



## Norton (Apr 4, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I plays too. Here's my may tag fleet of scrap rigs pieced together for crunching.
> 
> 1- Phenom II x6 1055t, 2.8 ghz, 100%, 95%, 64 Bit
> 2- Phenom II x4 940BE, 3.0 ghz, 100%, 95%, 64 bit
> ...



Total 16 or 17 cores/threads?


----------



## popswala (Apr 4, 2012)

AMD PH II x4 940, 3.0GHz 4cores/4threads, 100% Win 7 X64 ult
ppd 7920

Was crunchin on wifes lappy but it broke. Got her a new one on the way
Core i7 720QM, 1.6GHz, 4cores/8threads 100% Win 7 X64 ult
ppd 8146

total appr ppd- 16066

If I done that right lol
I don't see where to get the %cpu time.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 4, 2012)

16 cores and 17 threads. Hell I shouldn't even count that system, it really doesn't do that well at all.  It's been crunching for almost a month and only has turned in 32 results. My Axp 3200+ crunched for a little over 20 days and turned in 203 results.




popswala said:


> AMD PH II x4 940, 3.0GHz 4cores/4threads, 100% Win 7 X64 ult
> ppd 7920
> 
> Was crunchin on wifes lappy but it broke. Got her a new one on the way
> ...


So you ppd is actually around 2295. Thats an approximate. 


Still your doing great!


----------



## popswala (Apr 4, 2012)

i use the estimator and divided by 7. atleast thats what it said. lol


----------



## Norton (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks popswala 

For ppd use BOINC ppd (=WCG ppd/7)

CPU parameters below:




Spoiler:  CPU % stats


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Apr 4, 2012)

i5 2500k @ 4.7ghz (4 cores), 100%, 100%, Win7 64
Sempron 2600+ 1.6ghz (1 core) , 100%, 70%, Win 2003 standard
T7200 @ 3ghz (2 cores), 100%, 30%, Win7 64

Going to add soon:

AMD Athlon x2 260 3.2ghz (2 cores), 100%, 60%, Win 2003 standard.
AMD Athlon x4 635 2.9ghz (4 cores), 100%, 20%, Win7 64

and more 

Just FYI, on my i5 2500k, for april 2th

02/04/2012  0:003:10:36:22  34.325pts  46 result

xD doing about 35 to 38k ppd from what I see. other computer right now does under 2k, but mine does over 35k each days


----------



## zootac (Apr 4, 2012)

whats crunching ? how meny pc,s you have with c.p.u.s in them.?

my net rig has win 7 32 bit intel p4 3 Gig ht 2 mb cash 90 n 775 soc
My old rig only for old games has win 7 32 bit AMD 3400+ 2.2 gig soc 939


----------



## Norton (Apr 4, 2012)

zootac said:


> whats crunching ? how meny pc,s you have with c.p.u.s in them.?
> 
> my net rig has win 7 32 bit intel p4 3 Gig ht 2 mb cash 90 n 775 soc
> My old rig only for old games has win 7 32 bit AMD 3400+ 2.2 gig soc 939



Just click on the WCG Cruncher badge at the bottom of my signature. It will take you to the website where you can see what we are doing with our PC's. If your interested you can post in the TPU WCG team thread and ask whatever questions you may have.


----------



## zootac (Apr 4, 2012)

Norton said:


> Just click on the WCG Cruncher badge at the bottom of my signature. It will take you to the website where you can see what we are doing with our PC's. If your interested you can post in the TPU WCG team thread and ask whatever questions you may have.



With you now its Research useing peoples p.c.s cpus power for Research,
In a network


----------



## Maelstrom (Apr 4, 2012)

See system specs


----------



## Norton (Apr 4, 2012)

zootac said:


> With you now its Research useing peoples p.c.s cpus power for Research,
> In a network



  Yes, that is basically what we do- we donate some of our PC time to do scientific research for humanitarian projects on a distributed computing network. Essentially all of the PC's work together to create a giant super computer. These are world wide projects consisting of hundreds of thousands of PC's


----------



## zootac (Apr 4, 2012)

Norton said:


> Yes, that is basically what we do- we donate some of our PC time to do scientific research for humanitarian projects on a distributed computing network. Essentially all of the PC's work together to create a giant super computer. These are world wide projects consisting of hundreds of thousands of PC's



its good that people do this kind of thing help out.
Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 4, 2012)

1- 2x Intel Xeon 5310 (4c/4t), 1.6 Ghz, 100%, 100%, Server 2003 Standard x64 Edition
2- Intel Core i7 920 (4c/8t), 2.66 Ghz (3.00 GHz Turbo), 100%, 100%, Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit
3- AMD Opteron 180 (2c/2t), 2.4 Ghz, 100%, 100%, Windows XP Professional

No idea on PPD (flucates a lot because only the Xeon machine runs 24/7). 14 cores, 18 threads.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 4, 2012)

Phenom II 1055T = 6 threads
Phenom II 940BE = 4 threads
Athlon X4 630 = 4 threads
Athlon X2 5600+ = 2 threads

Coming soon

Intel G440 = 1Thread 
THEN
Intel I3-2100 = 4 Threads


----------



## twilyth (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm not sure about the clocks.  I think I know some, but not positive.

2 i7-2600k
2 1090T
1 i7-950
2 Xeon 5645

soon 2 Xeon 5649 will replace the 950 which is going to CP (in exchange for his first born)


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 4, 2012)

I was crunching with 36 at one time.. but I've toned it down a bit.. hehehe  *84 threads!*

*Crunchers*

i5 2500k @ 4.5Ghz
i5 2500k @ 4.5Ghz
i7 970 @ 4Ghz
i7 860 @ 3.4Ghz
Xeon 5150 2.6Ghz
Xeon 2.8 x2
C2Q Q9550 @ 3.8Ghz
C2D E8400 @ 4Ghz
C2D E6600
Pentium E5200
Pentium E5200
Pentium E2180
C2 T7200
Celeron 2.66Ghz
Celeron 2.66Ghz
Atom 230 1.6Ghz
Atom 230 1.6Ghz
Opteron 2218 x2
Phenom II x6 1055T @ 4Ghz
Phenom II x6 1055T @ 4Ghz
Athlon II x4 640 @ 3.2Ghz
Athlon II x4 635 @ 3.2Ghz
Athlon XP 2000+
Athlon XP 2200+
Athlon XP 2200+
Duron 700Mhz


----------



## Norton (Apr 4, 2012)

@Mindweaver- That distribution is like a chess set.. kings, queens, ... all the way down to the pawns 

Any idea what any of them do by themselves anymore or is it more of a collective like the *Borg*


----------



## PHaS3 (Apr 4, 2012)

1x i5 2400
1x Dual Xeon E5504


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 4, 2012)

Phenom II X6 1055T 2.8Ghz (Main rig, 100% when idle)
Phenom II X4 945 3.0Ghz (Lauren's rig, 100% when idle)
Intel C2Q 2.66Ghz (Work Machine 60% during 6PM to 7 AM)
Phenom X4 9740 2.4Ghz (HTPC 60% when idle)
Intel C2D 1.86Ghz (Machine for my Mom 70% when idle)


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 4, 2012)

Norton said:


> @Mindweaver- That distribution is like a chess set.. kings, queens, ... all the way down to the pawns
> 
> Any idea what any of them do by themselves anymore or is it more of a collective like the *Borg*



You can look on Free-DC, and check out any of my rigs they are all listed with PPD.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Apr 4, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> I was crunching with 36 at one time.. but I've toned it down a bit.. hehehe  *84 threads!*
> 
> i5 2500k @ 4.5Ghz
> i5 2500k @ 4.5Ghz
> ...




wow, that makes alot 

I should do that with all the server at the job, and all computer I install to any body xD

BTW, you signature, that's for WCG? how you made it? I can't get the one from WCG directly


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 4, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> wow, that makes alot
> 
> I should do that with all the server at the job, and all computer I install to any body xD
> 
> BTW, you signature, that's for WCG? how you made it? I can't get the one from WCG directly



Check over at the WCG Forums and there's a guy over there, just tell him you want one and he will hook you up.


----------



## Mydog (Apr 4, 2012)

See sig 

All but one 2600K rig are watercooled


----------



## bogmali (Apr 4, 2012)

*Currently Crunching:*
2x Intel Xeon X5680 @ 4.0Ghz
2x Intel Xeon X5570 @ 3.8Ghz
Intel i7-970 @ 3.8Ghz

*Total = 52 threads*

*In Reserve:* 
2x Intel Xeon L5410 @ 2.33Ghz
i7-875K @ 3.8Ghz
i5-655K @ 4.0Ghz
Athlon Phenom 1055T @ 3.2Ghz
i7-2600K @ 4.2Ghz
i7-920 @ 3.8Ghz (currently folding)

*Total = 42 threads*


----------



## KieX (Apr 10, 2012)

Electricity prices are my limiting factor, so I'll add my most used factor for new builds: PPD-Watt

*Crunching:*
2x Intel Xeon L5639 @ 2.67GHz (10.2K PPD @ 340W)
1x Intel i7 3930K @ 4.6GHz (9K PPD @ 280W)
1x Intel i7 2700K @ 4.6GHz (6.8K PPD @ 160W)
4x Intel i7 2600K @ 4.5GHz (6.7K PPD @ 150W)
1x Intel i5 2500K @ Stock (crunches part-time so maybe 1K PPD @ 96W)

Total Threads: 76 (+2 irregular)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2012)

See sig


----------



## A novice (Apr 27, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> I was crunching with 36 at one time.. but I've toned it down a bit.. hehehe  *84 threads!*
> 
> *Crunchers*
> 
> ...



Still  a crazy cruncher


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2012)

I just added a i7-950


----------

